# SiI 3124 SATA300 controller PM port error



## AndyUKG (May 10, 2010)

Hi,

  I have been recommended the Sil 3124 eSATA card for FreeBSD 8.0 but weÂ´ve just put it in and attempted to attach via a single cable to a 2 disk JBOD enclosure and we recieve this error and see no disks:


```
ata2: <ATA channel 0> on atapci0
ata2: Port Multiplier (id=57441095 rev=2106) with 3 ports
ata2: error reading PM port
ata2: error reading PM port
```
The server is running 8.0-RELEASE-p2. In the same thread I was recommended to use STABLE, we currently use RELEASE on all production servers. Is there anything I can do regarding this? Is it a bug? Is it the JBOD enclosure? I could upgrade this server if its likely to solve the problem but would prefer to stay on RELEASE.

thanks for any help! Andy.


----------



## AndyUKG (May 10, 2010)

*Solved*

Hi list,

   ok my mistake, it detected the HBA straight off so I made the mistaken assumption that it was just gona work from there. But actually I needed to load the siis driver, which Ive now done via the loader.conf and I can see my disks 

thanks Andy.


----------

